# WANTED: RNS-510 Original factory firmware version 0320 for 3C0 035 684 A



## rjsummer (Sep 5, 2005)

I just bought a used RNS-510 part number 3C0 035 684 A. The seller had upgraded the firmware to 1140, and everything works but the satellites. It can't see any. I'm thinking its the upgraded firmware. Does anyone have or know where I can download the original factory firmware, version 0320, according to the sticker on the unit.

I'm hoping if I restore the factory firmware that the unit will work properly again. I'm not looking for all the improvements that the later upgrades give, I'd be happy just having the unit work as designed from the factory.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

https://paulroberts69.wordpress.com/2015/10/01/upgrading-firmware-and-maps-on-vw-rns-510-satnav/

http://www.my-gti.com/3868/volkswagen-rns-510-firmware-download-repository

I believe NONE of this is for US Market radios... All I find are Europe stuff, and they
have a lot more.


----------



## rjsummer (Sep 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info you posted. I did in fact come across both those and you're right, it pretty much exclusively for Euro units. I actually ended up returning the used unit I was wanting it for, because it became super likely that the fault I was trying to fix was a hardware one.

I also wanted the original firmware because the unit ran SO SLOW that I thought the original firmware would make it "fast again". (Kind of like returning a PC to its original OS ) So after all that, I got a J unit with the SSD inside. Guess what? It's as slow as the A unit!! Zooming in on the map, and when the map rotates, is like a SLIDE SHOW. Its so choppy!! Even switching from map to media or radio, it draws the screen so slow. What's up with that?!?! 

The 315 I have in my car is smooth and responds much faster in my opinion. The 315 is a much much better quality unit overall. I can't live with the 510. For the loss of a few extra features, and a slightly bigger screen, Ill stick with the 315. It's way more usable, and thats whats important to me.

Winner RNS 315, in my opinion RNS 510 is a boat anchor.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

The RNS315 is inherently faster than the 510 to begin with. Many people 
have attested to that. The major difference is, the RNS510 has an internal 
hard disk, where as the 315 uses flash. Screen size and resolution is higher 
on 510. 510 has DVD, 315 does not.


----------

